

Tell HN: Job posting for a San Francisco startup - arvinds

MyLikes, a San Francisco based startup attempting to shake things up in Internet advertising is looking to hire a couple of great engineers.<p>Who we are:<p>Founders are both ex-Googlers (former tech lead for the AdSense backend and GMail backend, and former product management head for a suite of Google Apps products who previously launched Google Base and AdWords Quality Based Bidding). Just hired another ex-Googler (Google's first ad sales executive who led the group which managed ad agency relationships) to lead sales. More details here: http://mylikes.com/about<p>We recently raised an angel round from a bunch of high-profile angel investors: Paul Buccheit (GMail and FriendFeed founder), Sanjeev Singh (first GMail eng and FriendFeed founder), Georges Harik (early Google employee who was a Distinguished Engineer and PM director), Deep Nishar (ex Google Ads PM director, VP products at LinkedIn), Keval Desai (ex Google Ads PM Director, VP Products at Digg), Aydin Senkut (investor in Mint, Aardvark, AppJet, PowerSet etc) among others.<p>Both founders write code and currently form the engineering team. We want to build a product focussed company with lots of responsibility and equity for early engineers.<p>You can read more coverage about us here: http://mylikes.com/about/press<p>What we are looking for:<p>We are looking for good engineers who can work on whatever is necessary, with an immediate focus on someone who has a good sense of UI. Would like our initial engineers to be very entrepreneurial and if you have previously built a Facebook app/web project/iphone app with that would be a huge plus.<p>Please email arvind at mylikes.com if you are interested.
======
bindureddy
bump

~~~
anigbrowl
Good luck - and props on respecting potential hires with some 'sell' of your
firm.

